# My finished bikes



## ChadB (Nov 17, 2009)

I just finished mine and the wife's bikes. Got them outside today: 







The wife's Frankenbike (Roadmaster frame and forks, aftermarket chrome fenders, Nirve seat, Columbia rear rack, light and horn on the handlebars) 







RMS37, Phil, yeah that is the springer you sold me, powder coated and rechromed, and Danimal, yes, that's the fork and truss rods on the wife's bike you sold me..They look quite a bit better now!


----------



## MartyW (Nov 17, 2009)

Very Nice! Good Job.


----------



## ChadB (Nov 17, 2009)

MartyW said:


> Very Nice! Good Job.




Thanks. I guess you can tell I like RED from my bike, lol.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 18, 2009)

Purdy bikes! Great job! Relish the fact your lady likes/supports and will ride one.


----------



## JLarkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice work!  I put that horn/headlight on my mom's bike.  It is obnoxious sounding.


----------



## richtrix (Nov 18, 2009)

They look great...good job


----------



## ChadB (Nov 18, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> Nice work!  I put that horn/headlight on my mom's bike.  It is obnoxious sounding.




LOL, it scared my wife when she inadvertantly hit the horn button..You can definitely hear it.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job!  They look great.  Its cool that you and your wife have a hobby to enjoy together.


----------



## ChadB (Nov 18, 2009)

Juxtaposed Machines said:


> Nice job!  They look great.  Its cool that you and your wife have a hobby to enjoy together.




It's funny..I had no intention of it becoming a hobby, or of frequenting bicycle-related websites..I just went to the local Meijer one day and saw cheap Chinese made bikes priced at $300 or more, and figured, shoot, I can make my own bike for that. So I bought an old Roadmaster with a bunch of miss-matched parts for $50 on CL, and ended up with the red bike I have now. Of course, I have alot more than $300 in it..It just ballooned, the more I got for it, the more I wanted, then of course my wife wanted one too. 

That Nirve seat on the wife's bike, I couldn't make work...Couldn't tighten it on that swept back seat post, so I put an old ratty looking springer saddle off of a Hawthorne on it. It's only temporary; I'll get the seat pan cleaned up and have a new white cover put on it by the local upholstery shop.

Also, I axed the idea of putting a CWC "softball" light on the red bike...I like the easily accessible battery holder in the chrome light, just push the button on the side and it pops open. The tank on the red bike has a working Delta horn, too.


----------



## ChadB (Nov 27, 2009)

*Now w/ WW tires and correct handlebar stem*





Also, put a recovered vintage springer saddle on the wife's bike, fits better on the swept back seat post.


----------



## Beep (Nov 30, 2009)

they look great!


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 30, 2009)

..Very nice !
doesn't it need pinstripes ?


----------



## ChadB (Nov 30, 2009)

supper15fiets said:


> ..Very nice !
> doesn't it need pinstripes ?




Pinstripes on powder coat? Nah. I'm happy with it the way it is. Besides, any more money I put into it is that much less that I can save to get a motorcycle.


----------

